# Bleeding at ovulation each month?



## meggie10 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
i have recently had a hysteroscopy done and a poly removed but i still continue to bleed (fresh blood (red)) at each ovulation, does anyone else have this problem?
Thanks
meggieXXX.


----------



## carrie73 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Meggie

Just read your message. I too have this problem but only occasionally...say every 3 months or so. From what I understand any abnormal bleeding is investigated by hysteroscopy. I had to do a hysteroscopy & laparoscopy when starting IVF treatment - hysteroscopy was all ok but laparoscopy showed an endometriotic cyst on ovary which was removed. However I still have these occasional ovulatory bleed and I'm always worried but from my past query with the doctors when I was on treatment was that if there was anything wrong it will be shown up on the scans when you have fertility treatment. So I just self prescribe after reading books that the ovulatory spotting is caused by the egg bursting out of the follicle which cause a tiny amount of bleeding.

I'm also worried because sometimes the spotting at ovulation lasts on & off for about a week....does this happen to you as well?  I think after fertility treatment I would like to investigate this further but I am unsure what kind of specialist to see....do you have any ideas?

thanks Carrie


----------

